# My oldest bow ..



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

View attachment 1564709


Yes that is the date 1770


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

Thats cool, do you have anymore pictures showing the entire bow?


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

View attachment 1564782
View attachment 1564783


Triggins said:


> Thats cool, do you have anymore pictures showing the entire bow?


Sure thing Triggins .. here' some more


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

I consider myself a bit of an amateur archery historian and that longbow is an absolutely beautiful specimen. Looks like there is a bit of insect damage but otherwise its in awesome shape. Does it have the horn nocks typical of the period and do you know who the bowyer was? How did you come to get possession of this beauty?


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

SpiritArcher said:


> I consider myself a bit of an amateur archery historian and that longbow is an absolutely beautiful specimen. Looks like there is a bit of insect damage but otherwise its in awesome shape. Does it have the horn nocks typical of the period and do you know who the bowyer was? How did you come to get possession of this beauty?


SpirtArcher
The bow was made by Thomas Grant and it came from The Archers Hall of the Royal Company of Archers. Unfortunatley both the top and bottom nock are missing as is the bottom couple of inches of the bottom limb. A far as I know, there is only one other Grant bow in existance and that is in the collection of Hugh Soar.
I have some rather fine 19th century long bows if you'd like to see them as well


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

What's it IBO?


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

That is really exciting to hear Yewselfbow. Its a shame that the nocks and part of the lower limb are missing. I am familiar with the name Thomas Grant and the Royal Company of Archers. Hugh Soar spoke about them both in the _The Romance of Archery: A Social History of the Longbow_[/I]. Has Soar ever contacted you to take a look-see at this one to compare it to the one he has in his collection? 

I have never seen colour photos of longbows from that era, so imagine my giddiness when I saw these. I would love to see photos of your other bows.


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

SpiritArcher said:


> Has Soar ever contacted you to take a look-see at this one to compare it to the one he has in his collection?


The Grant bow carries the initials of the owner S.F. Hugh has the the arrows initialed S.F belonging to the bow. One day we'll get them together

Here's one of best examples of a James Buchanan bow in existance from around 1847. I still shoot this bow once a year

View attachment 1564961
View attachment 1564964
View attachment 1564965


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

That too is a beautiful bow. What a privilege to have a piece of history of our sport and to be able to shoot it as well. Nice


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't mean to intrude on your threat, but I thought this was fascinating. Those bows and the history are incredible. I can't imagine having something like that, much less being able to SHOOT it! Really special.


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

I shoot this one once a year as well but only at indoor competitions. This Aldred is from around 1860

View attachment 1564989
View attachment 1564990
View attachment 1564991


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Another beauty. Is it a self-bow or a laminate? I can't remember the method Buchanan used.


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

S.A.
The Buchanan bow is a self Yew bow. Buchanan advertised on Wednesday 23rd June 1847 that he had supplies of fine quality Yew from Spain I suspect this to be one of the early Spanish Yew bows, because after this date Buchanan move premesis from 120 Oxford Street to 191 Piccadilly and changed his makers stamp.
The Aldred is a Hickory backed Dagame


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

:drool:


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought you might like a look at this bow. 
Sir Ashton Lever became the first President of the Toxophilite Society , a position he held until his death in 1788. He was introduced to the bow by Thomas Waring, later to become one of the foremost bowyers of his generation.
(photographs by courtesy of Mr.R.Lyons)


View attachment 1570328

View attachment 1570329


----------



## Berny (Oct 25, 2011)

How do you date Aldred bow's?
I have a Yew(?) one?


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Berny said:


> How do you date Aldred bow's? I have a Yew(?) one?


Hi Berny. I know the full family history of this Aldred. It belonged to a elderly friend of my late grandmother who used to shoot together before the first world war. 1860ish is as near as I can date this one.


----------

